

How Email Destroys Productivity (and what to do about it) - jtbrown
http://blog.zeroinboxapp.com/2013/08/how-email-destroys-productivity-and-what-to-do-about-it/

======
jtbrown
I'm amazed at how a tool like email can create and destroy so much
productivity. And I still don't really believe that there's not another
solution out there - a way to send email without the inbox.

